# The right size carrier to bring my puppy home?



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

so if you didn't have your kids with you, the puppy would be in your lap. great. that's not distracting or safe but I guess you're not concerned about your driving or the safety of other drivers on the road. that's so reassuring. glad I don't live in your state.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

golfgal said:


> so if you didn't have your kids with you, the puppy would be in your lap. great. that's not distracting or safe but I guess you're not concerned about your driving or the safety of other drivers on the road. that's so reassuring. glad I don't live in your state.


That was really rude 
I didn't read that as because of her small children in the car she cannot hold the puppy. Just simply it's not an option. 

To the OP- I would think the crate up to 25 lbs would be fine 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Plastic Dog Crates » Grreat Choice Dog Carriers | PetSmart

^ Something like this works great. You want to get the small size one. Keep in mind you will be taking him to the vet, puppy classes, and out and about and he should be in a crate in the car - for his safety, as well as alleviating any distractions for you. By the time he outgrows the crate, you can start buckling him in.... or he would at least be a bit more manageable and well-behaved in the car. 

You can stick a thick towel or baby blanket in there, as well as toys for the pup to snuggle with on the drive home.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

sorry but i have seen so many accidents from people who drive with dogs in their laps, it is a safety hazard because the driver gets distracted by the dog. yes it's a pet peeve of mine but people dying from preventable car accidents is horribly irresponsible. 

i use a mdm size crate for my puppy in the car.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

golfgal said:


> sorry but i have seen so many accidents from people who drive with dogs in their laps, it is a safety hazard because the driver gets distracted by the dog. yes it's a pet peeve of mine but people dying from preventable car accidents is horribly irresponsible.
> 
> i use a mdm size crate for my puppy in the car.


Sigh. I agree. That was a huge thing with me when I got Thor. He was NOT ever going to try and climb in my lap. I got him a seat belt harness and it works great! I did however drive 4 blocks with him in my lap at 7 weeks old when I got him. It's in the country with no cars and he was silent and still. So I felt it was okay. I also had him wrapped in a blanket. I miss that tiny size. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks to those members who have helped out with their kind replies. 

Golfgal, there seems to have been a misunderstanding but in any case, please do try to respond in a respectful and kind tone so that others will be more likely to hear and value your important advice.


----------



## Lise123 (Jan 1, 2014)

Golfgal, I wasn't clear in the way I put it, but if I had a second driver in the car, it wouldn't be so that I could then drive with the puppy on my lap.  

Thank you to everyone who offered helpful replies. I'm new to owning a puppy and want to make sure I don't do anything stupid. Newbies worry, y'know?

We will probably use the plastic crate we already own to bring him home and upgrade to a larger car crate as he grows. 

Thanks again!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I would second the plastic crate, but I would not go with the really small one. I have a medium one for my puppy who is now 10 weeks old, he is growing so fast, I did not even want to fool with a small crate. Medium would be my choice, you have a bit longer use for it than in the small crate.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

For a car ride home, I'd go with a hard sided crate. I had a Sherpa (medium) to bring home my pup, but we were flying. A hard sided cracte about the size of a cat carrier would work fine - you can even belt it in. He'll probably do great, especially if there are some little fingers poking through the front grate gently patting his nose.


----------



## Lise123 (Jan 1, 2014)

golfgal said:


> so if you didn't have your kids with you, the puppy would be in your lap. great. that's not distracting or safe but I guess you're not concerned about your driving or the safety of other drivers on the road. that's so reassuring. glad I don't live in your state.


I must say that I find this kind of rudeness off-putting.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

cgriffin said:


> I would second the plastic crate, but I would not go with the really small one. I have a medium one for my puppy who is now 10 weeks old, he is growing so fast, I did not even want to fool with a small crate. Medium would be my choice, you have a bit longer use for it than in the small crate.



Very good point<:

The crate I got for Bertie (it has since gone to the humane society, so I can't check the exact sizes anymore) <- I basically went by the one advertised for springer spaniels. 

Do not underestimate how NICE it is having a plastic carrier for the car + you can take to class and stow the pup during the long schpeel sessions from the teachers. 

@Golfgal - I got the impression that the OP only would have had the pup in her lap if her husband was driving the car. Because she herself is driving, she's looking for a carrier to contain the pup.


----------

